
Ask IH: Which Tool Do You Use for Time Tracking, Expenses and Invoices? - maxiomtech
https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/ask-ih-which-tool-do-you-use-for-time-tracking-expenses-and-invoices-f15eab3ceb
======
phren0logy
I use Timely, and would definitely recommend it if you are cool with Memory
([https://timelyapp.com/memory/](https://timelyapp.com/memory/)), their
tracking software. I can understand why some people would find it creepy and
invasive, but for me it has been a critical way to get credit for work I'm
already doing.

~~~
t1mmen
Should be noted that Memory data is _only visible to you_; not your boss or
colleagues. We're GDPR compliant, and don't sell, share or do anything nasty
with your data.

Source: I work on Timely

